# Ron Hoskins place vandalized



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

A shame to see such evil in this world.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Totally mindless ...

If they'd stolen the generators, microscopes - even the bees themselves - at least that would have had some logic behind it. But destruction for it's own sake ?
LJ


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I’ve seen the BBC programs about him, he’s such a gentleman. Karma’ll get em, hopefully sooner than later.


----------

